# Your Favorite Arcade Game



## McMurphy (Nov 27, 2004)

What is your favorite game you have ever played in an arcade?  

I am really old-school in this subject because my favorite is Ms Pac-Man.  If I see it in a bar during a night out, I still feel the need to dig out a quarter and give the high-score list another try.


----------



## smeg (Nov 27, 2004)

Would have said time crisis until i went to a bar in leeds, england that had a space invaders machine, spent the night and all my money on it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 28, 2004)

Commando. 

Spent a lot of time in the arcades as a young teen pumping money into them. 

A few years back I did a little work with some local film students - who, for some reason unknown, happened to have a Commando arcade machine in the living room of the rented house.


----------



## Maxwell Jennison (Nov 29, 2004)

McMurphy said:
			
		

> I am really old-school in this subject because my favorite is Ms Pac-Man. If I see it in a bar during a night out, I still feel the need to dig out a quarter and give the high-score list another try.


I'll second that. There's a place in Wisconsin called The Burned Bridge, or something like that. They used to have a Mrs Pac-Man machine there. I wasted some good money on that game (I never got on the high-score list, though).


----------



## AmonRa (Nov 29, 2004)

deffiniatly space invaders ^_^


----------



## Morning Star (Dec 1, 2004)

While I am a big fan of arcade games, I liked the early 90's era. My favourite would have to be Spiderman, a scrolling beat-em-up. You could choose to be Spidey, Namor, Black Cat or Hawkeye.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm not really an arcade-playing person... I played Halo once though (the only time I've ever touched an X-box (*shudder*) and it weren't bad...

Oh, and House of the Dead


----------



## aftermath (Dec 2, 2004)

Tekken. Love that game. Only played the acrace version about 5 times. They got rid of all the acrades in nova scotia!!!

 I'm so sad


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 4, 2005)

Morning Star said:
			
		

> While I am a big fan of arcade games, I liked the early 90's era. My favourite would have to be Spiderman, a scrolling beat-em-up. You could choose to be Spidey, Namor, Black Cat or Hawkeye.


 
I remember that game. Wasn't there an Avengers' game that came out around the same time? I wouldn't be surprised to hear if that also included Namor and Hawkeye in the grouping.

I defidently liked that era of arcade treatment of comic characters than the one that immediately followed: placing them in the fighting arena. I never liked the Street Fighter angle, but I must admit that I have the Marvel Super Heroes fighting game that was later ported to the original playstation.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 8, 2005)

well for me it has to be Golden Axe! 

although I also liked Knights of the Round and Double Dragon (I still remember the look on my friend's face when we poured in about £5 in change to get to the very end in two player mode - we weren't very good!  - and then defeated the final baddie only for the strumpet to say only 1 of us would get the girl.....at which point I promptly introduced my baseball bat to various parts of my friend's anatomy...in the game of course!! I still think it's a swine of an ending! )


----------



## Neon (Feb 8, 2005)

I was always a huge fan for racing games.  So my favorite was this one called Out-Run (I think), which you basically sat in a seat that moved around and stuff.  It was pretty cool for about 10 yrs ago.


----------



## hodor (Feb 8, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> well for me it has to be Golden Axe!
> 
> although I also liked Knights of the Round and Double Dragon (I still remember the look on my friend's face when we poured in about £5 in change to get to the very end in two player mode - we weren't very good!  - and then defeated the final baddie only for the strumpet to say only 1 of us would get the girl.....at which point I promptly introduced my baseball bat to various parts of my friend's anatomy...in the game of course!! I still think it's a swine of an ending! )


 
Oh yeh! Golden Axe. I remember that one and loved it.


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 9, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> well for me it has to be Golden Axe!
> 
> although I also liked Knights of the Round and Double Dragon (I still remember the look on my friend's face when we poured in about £5 in change to get to the very end in two player mode - we weren't very good!  - and then defeated the final baddie only for the strumpet to say only 1 of us would get the girl.....at which point I promptly introduced my baseball bat to various parts of my friend's anatomy...in the game of course!! I still think it's a swine of an ending! )


 
Man, I completely forgot about Golden Axe! That game was great. I think it would be cool to have that one as an at-home arcade machine.


----------



## Hypes (Feb 9, 2005)

How can it not be Galaga?


----------



## Quokka (Mar 26, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> well for me it has to be Golden Axe!
> 
> although I also liked Knights of the Round and Double Dragon (I still remember the look on my friend's face when we poured in about £5 in change to get to the very end in two player mode - we weren't very good!  - and then defeated the final baddie only for the strumpet to say only 1 of us would get the girl.....at which point I promptly introduced my baseball bat to various parts of my friend's anatomy...in the game of course!! I still think it's a swine of an ending! )


 
was a big fan of the arcade games, mainly in the 80s, early 90's. and i loved all three of those   some others were ghosts and goblins, Street Fighter 1 & 2, Raiden, bubble bobble, 1942, cabal, rolling thunder and a side-scrolling game where you were a ninja who threw ninja stars and used a sword close up (i think).


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 26, 2005)

Quokka said:
			
		

> a side-scrolling game where you were a ninja who threw ninja stars and used a sword close up (i think).


 
sounds like shinobi to me?


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 26, 2005)

Ms.Pacman, it was the first arcade game I played.


----------



## Quokka (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah thanks WS it was Shinobi, i just remembered another one that i used to really enjoy, Black Tiger. A side scrolling game with the ability to upgrade weapons/armor, classic.


----------

